# Anmeldung nicht möglich



## wpb (14. September 2007)

Hy!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich mein Notebook starte (Acer) dann kimme ich bis zum Windows XP 
Anmeldefenster.
Dort erscheinen aber keine Benutzer (also ich kann keinen Benutzer auswählen, und somit auch nicht starten,.)
Habs im abgesicherten Modus probiert... funktioniert auch nicht.

Wenn ich das Notebook mit knoppix starte, dann bleibt der komm ich irgendwann zu einem "schwarzen Bildschirm" und dort auch nicht mehr weiter....

Kann wer helfen


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. September 2007)

Hast du mal versucht zweimal STRG+ALT+ENTF gleichzeitig zu drücken und dich als Administrator anzumelden ?
Man kann nämlich XP so einstellen dass dies notwendig ist um sich einzuloggen. Wenn ich mich recht Entsinne werden, wenn das aktiviert wurde, keine Usernamen beim Loginscreen angezeigt. Ist aber ewig her dass ich das mal hatte.


----------



## wpb (14. September 2007)

das würde das mir knoppix aber nicht erklären?
fuktioniert aber auch nicht...


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. September 2007)

Es könnte auch sein dass das mit Knoppix ne andere Ursache hat, weis man ja nie. Bei mir hängt sich ja auch immer die Fedora 7 Installation auf nach der Sprachauswahl 

Hast du mal den Ram getestet, zb einen Riegel rausnehmen (wenns zwei sind) und jeden einzeln probiert ?


----------

